# Anyone Heard of "The Book of the Cave of Treasures"



## Marrow Man (Oct 19, 2009)

Someone sent me an email about something called "The Book of the Cave of Treasures" (see the website here) I sent back a response where I attempted to explain such things as Jewish pseudographia and the like.

Obviously this is a lot of bunk, but I wondering if there are any websites that deal with this so that I can point him to something more detailed and instructive.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 23, 2009)

bump


----------

